# Magic: 2-12-17



## Rowsdower (Feb 12, 2017)

Went to Magic today. I've never been. 

I really liked it. I really really liked it. 

I was too much of a weenie to try Red Line with the bulletproof layer scraped clean. I need to come back to try it. But we sampled pretty much everything else: Twilight Zone, Witch, Black Line, Green Line, Slide of Hans, Talisman, and Sorcerer and probably more in between. Everything rode about the same: bulletproof with powder bumps and some chopped up pow on Black Line and the sides of a few of the other runs. As they day went on the fresh started to cover things up, and boy was (is) it coming down. Without enough traffic to ski things off it improved rapidly as the day went on. 

But really, I didn't want to leave. Shout out to the guy I rode the lift with who recognized my comparison with Platty. Definitely the same vibe and atmosphere. Great terrain. I wish I could come back tomorrow, there's tons of stuff I haven't seen, or that I was too much of a wuss to try first time, but alas, real life calls me back. This place is a total gem. Magic Mountain, don't go changin. 

I uploaded a video of Witch to Black Line. Sorry if the quality makes you feel ill. I know some people don't like gopro videos, but I don't have any pics.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 12, 2017)

Magic was really great today, especially as it got later into the afternoon.  I didn't ski Red Line either since it didn't look all that enjoyable from the lift - and it's something I normally like to ski a few times.  There was much better skiing to be had elsewhere.  The woods are in great shape with a bomb-proof base and a layer of fresh on top.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2017)

Really looking forward to skiing Magic next Sunday! My daughter has a race there on Talisman.

Might spend more time saying that I watched my daughter race than actually watching her given the current (and still improving!!) snow conditions!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Feb 12, 2017)

Rowsdower said:


> Went to Magic today. I've never been.
> 
> I really liked it. I really really liked it.
> 
> ...



That was me on the lift. Great to meet you and I hope you have many more days like today at Magic. It is a special place, as is Palttekill. Need to keep areas like these not only going, but thriving.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 12, 2017)

2 pm is some if the beSt conditions you will find.. great day at magic.. my knee is destroyed but it was worth it.. just wish I could've stayed til tmrw


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 13, 2017)

Quite a few AZers there yesterday. Glad all enjoyed.  I had to leave at 2:30 to get back to NY for work... its killing me that Im not there today.

Sent from my SM-N920V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 13, 2017)

jrmagic said:


> Quite a few AZers there yesterday. Glad all enjoyed.  I had to leave at 2:30 to get back to NY for work... its killing me that Im not there today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using AlpineZone mobile app



Yea we were envious of those skiing today but the 35mph winds makes it a little easier to take.. lodge looks good.. red chair ran smooth.. mountain skied great. Cant wait to go back


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 13, 2017)

Glad you had a good day at Magic and thanks for posting a trip report from Southern VT that did not include a picture of the ridiculous lines that recent reports have shown from Mt Snow and Stratton


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 13, 2017)

mriceyman said:


> Yea we were envious of those skiing today but the 35mph winds makes it a little easier to take.. lodge looks good.. red chair ran smooth.. mountain skied great. Cant wait to go back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



The wind - as sporadic as it was - was at our backs as we rode the lift.  It got more steady in the afternoon, but the problem was easily solved by ducking into the woods.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 13, 2017)

The wind going up Talisman, Magician and upper section of Witch was pretty wild today. And practically zero wind in the lower half of the mountain.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 13, 2017)

slatham said:


> That was me on the lift. Great to meet you and I hope you have many more days like today at Magic. It is a special place, as is Palttekill. Need to keep areas like these not only going, but thriving.



Small world! I've never met another AZer in the wild. So thats another first for yesterday. 

I'll definitely be back.


----------

